# 1952 Schwinn ????HELP ID 26"



## Eric Bidinger (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi All,
Serial number is on left drop out. E35360. Head badge missing, but the screw holes are 2 3/16" apart. Crank looks Schwinn. Chain guard looks Schwinn post war, but no flat spot for a decal if it's a Hornet or Wasp. Bendix rear hub redband S-7 rim. Troxel seat. The kick stand is a* bolt on*; not welded on. I was told it is a DX, but Schwinn quit making Dxs in 1949. I would like to restore it so I will be needing parts. I don't think the handle bars are correct. The rims should be S-2's, not S-7s. The rear fender doesn't have the cutout for the chain guard. I think someone added middle weight parts to a Ballooner.
Any help, especially pictures, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 21, 2010)

Should be 9/14/1948. Looks to be a DX model.


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Feb 22, 2010)

rustyspoke66,
*The serial number is on the rear left dropout!*; not under the crank housing.  Schwinn moved the serial numbers from the crank to the dropout  in 1952.
Yes, it looks like a DX.
But what model Scwinn had a curved lower tube in 1952?
The Phantoms and Hornets had either the straight lower tubes or the canteleiverd twin tubes.
Help!
Eric


----------

